
Ask HN: What has “machine learning” done for YOU? - spdustin
I&#x27;ve been pretty excited by the various machine learning libraries&#x2F;frameworks, like TensorFlow, Theano, Keras, Torch, Caffe, etc. I&#x27;ve participated in some of the more basic Kaggle challenges, and I&#x27;ve learned enough about the &quot;how does it work&quot; and &quot;why does it work&quot; (and remember enough of the mathematics from my younger days) that I&#x27;m able to teach the basics of simpler aspects, especially related to NLP, like classification or syntax analysis.<p>What I haven&#x27;t done, however, is come up with a direct answer to the question: &quot;What can machine learning do for ME?&quot;<p>I don&#x27;t mean, &quot;what can someone else&#x27;s AI do for me,&quot; I really want to know how YOU have used machine learning to solve a problem for YOU. &quot;You&quot; may be a company, or even better, &quot;you&quot; are an individual who set out to answer some personal mystery, and by solving that mystery, done something to improve your quality of life... or even just satisfied a burning curiosity.<p>So, HN: What has machine learning done for you?
======
andkon
It's reaffirmed my belief in the pareto optimal - because you can get 80% of
the way towards a workable ML solution for your product with 20% of the
effort, but that remaining 20% will require effort roughly equivalent to
getting your PhD.

------
malux85
Enabled me as a single developer, solo founder, to scale my startups to be
profitable, and removed the need for me to work a day job.

Without Machine Learning, I would not have been able to do this.

